# Maxi 95



## jacky (Feb 4, 2004)

Hi guys,

I am looking forward to buy a Maxi 95, which is a Swedish boat built in 1980. Designed by Pelle Peterson, it looks pretty nice and roomy.

Is there anyone came across this model? Any input is appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

Jacky


----------



## jack_patricia (May 20, 2001)

Jacky, don''t take this as a ''No'' vote on the Maxi specifically...but the generic category is one that some of us just don''t think makes much sense.

Shorter hull, teeny aft cabin, cockpit more forward and closer to the bow wave, and with a main cabin squished into a smaller area as a result. The design theme was meant to suggest privacy and spaciousness when neither can reasonably be delivered in that form factor. And what functions is that aft cabin to serve, except to sleep in? Wouldn''t that space being utilized at other times by the whole crew in the main cabin be more suitable?

Peterson earned some notariety from his America''s Cup design back then and Maxi tried to use it to their marketing advantage. They sell his designs to this day, tho'' in a much smaller market. But the fit-out of the boat was neither suited to racing nor cruising, it always seemed to me (e.g. quite small tankage). However, it does have that Swedish cache'' and, if it seems to meet your needs, then my impressions are irrelevant to you. Good luck on the search!

Jack


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi,

I have been sailing my Maxi 95 for 15 years now. Time to buy something bigger maybe...
For the right price, I would maybe consider selling this fine boat (in very good shape)...
What price did you have in mind?

regards,

Filip


----------

